# Official 2010 Vintage Onroad Nationals Thread



## markt311 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thunder RC in Nashville TN is Proud to present the 2010 Vintage 
onroad Nationals. 
This will be a fun laid back race for any car built in 1996 or earlier. Lots of classes offered, dust off those old yellow SCE's and come out and have some fun!!

We will have a DJ playing tunes during open practice.

Feel free to PM me with questions or more details.


http://2010von.rc50.com/


----------



## markt311 (Oct 4, 2009)

We're about a month away from the race happening. I know of people coming from New York, North Carolina and Ohio. Should be a great time!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dudleysdad07 (Nov 11, 2009)

So when and were exactly is this happening? Think you guys might be up for some VTA Trans Am racing? Our cars might not be quite that old but we race by the VTA rules and have some really awesome racing. Thanks!


----------



## markt311 (Oct 4, 2009)

dudleysdad07 said:


> So when and were exactly is this happening? Think you guys might be up for some VTA Trans Am racing? Our cars might not be quite that old but we race by the VTA rules and have some really awesome racing. Thanks!


Click on the link in the first post, that's the flyer for the race.

Here it is again http://2010von.rc50.com/ You can run a VTA body if you want, Thunder RC already has a pretty well established VTA class... we just held a 750 lap enduro last month.

Thanks for the interest


----------



## markt311 (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome weekend of racing and more importantly meeting some great people, talking for hours about what we all love and great atmosphere. I hope everyone had a great time. 

Brandon, hats off for running a fun race, he worked really hard on making this race as top notch as he could and the 10 people and they're families who made the trip out will always remember the great time they had. 

Great time meeting everyone, thanks to Pepsi for the free Aquafina and Mt Dew, Kalgard for the product. Thanks to Whitehouse Hobbies for the Frog I won in the raffle, I have to race 3 cars at the VONATS this year now. 

Next year I'm racing 1/10th pancar, it looked crazy fun!!!


----------

